# 2014 Detroit Auto Show Preview



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

One of the world's biggest auto shows this year's Detroit Auto Show promises major debuts including the latest Corvette Z06, Lexus RC-F, the 2015 Hyundai Genesis, BMW 2 Series, M4, Acura TLX, 2015 Honda Fit, a Kia sports car concept, the next-generation Chrysler 200 and the GMC Colorado. Plus, look for more details on the 2015 Mustang and a look at the 2015 F-150.

More: *2014 Detroit Auto Show Preview* on AutoGuide.com


----------

